# Spring cleaning what are you working on!



## Queen Bee (Apr 7, 2004)

Spring has , FINALLY, arrived! I usually don't do the major cleaning in spring but I will this year. Winter has been too long and harsh and we have spent too many hours curled up with our blankets! The house needs to be really cleaned and organized ..so I will start this week. 

What are you working on?..


----------



## donnam (Sep 27, 2005)

I agree and will be starting next week. The house needs some fresh air and scrubbing.


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

Purging = Good will

Replacing drywall
Replacing corner cover and painting basement stairwell 
Moving 'keep' items to a storage unit.
Replacing carpet
Power washing decks
New tires for 2 vehicles
Selling / donating 1 vehicle
Readying the raised beds for planting
Washing windows and screens
Washing all curtains


----------



## doozie (May 21, 2005)

Windows, inside and outside. I am always amazed at how dirty they get, and the difference after a cleaning. 

I have purged all my clutter from the basement, husband has started his purge now, and I hope he can stay on track.

Now that it is warmer outside, I will clean up the yard along the fence in the backyard, and I fed birds all winter, and still have some seed hulls to rake up. 

Oh, and dust under the beds, (where does that stuff come from? )


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

Finding a good maid service???


----------



## mrs whodunit (Feb 3, 2012)

Got the front porch cleaned. Phew

Cleaned the pantry floor unexpectedly as dh woke me at 4AM to tell me he had broken a gallon of milk

Cleaned the goat pen and in the process ticked off the neighbor. Seems she doesn't like my compost pile.

Getting ready to move the trailer so we can load it up with junk. 

I really really really need to clean the shop. Cant imagine how long that will take.


----------



## pattycake (May 16, 2010)

I have never posted here before but my husband and I have worked all day on cleaning the garage. We got rid of lots and lots of stuff. I feel so good about it that I just had to tell someone!!


----------



## snowlady (Aug 1, 2011)

Windows in the sunporch. Three walls worth. A couple of years ago, I bought Norwex cleaning cloths and they make it so much easier. No cleaners, just water.


----------



## Aranaea (Oct 17, 2005)

I used to be so much better about Spring Cleaning! Right now I'm just working on the kitchen and decluttering as I go. It still feels like trying to get caught up with ordinary daily housework. 

This weather is making me want to do what I did in my 30s with two big strong homeschooled kids to help me: take everything out of each room, one at a time. Scrub the walls and floors (or get the carpet cleaner in when we had carpets), dust everything we put back, and get rid of everything we didn't want to dust, open all the windows to let in the warm sunshine, and do the next room tomorrow.  

If I tried to do that today it wouldn't get done in a week and I'd probably throw my back out and have to hire someone to put the boxes back in the closet. The caboose baby will be old enough to help soon enough.


----------

